# ? Katzuki's Shop ?



## Katzuki (Mar 11, 2011)

Welcome to Katzuki's Shop. 
What is done here:
? Avatars
? Transparencies
? Sets
?  Signatures

? Staff ?
Katzuki
​ 
​


*√* Provide High Quality Stock please. 
*√* You are allowed to request every 24 hours.
*√ **CREDIT *my work when you're using it. Rep is a must as well.
*√* Turn off your signature   while posting here. 
*√* If you don't claim what you've requested after 48 hours It'll be posted in the giveaway thread. 
√ You must have over 150 posts in order to request.
√ No spam is allowed.
√ No complaints. There are already examples so you know what to expect.

*No Rounded dotted borders. *




> † Request: -Avatar-set-signature-trans-
> † Stock: -spoiler tagged or link-
> † Border: -rounded-solid-none-dotted*-
> † Size: -Junior-Senior-
> ...


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FLUFFY G (Mar 11, 2011)

I guess I'll be your first customer. 

Request: Set
Stock: 
Sig: Black and white border
Avatar: close up of face with black and white border

Thank you.


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 11, 2011)

*~FLUFFY G~*
*Spoiler*: __ 







Best I could do since the stock was LQ.Hope it's ok.


----------



## KohZa (Mar 11, 2011)

good luck with your shop.your avatar making skills is awesome .


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 11, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> good luck with your shop.your avatar making skills is awesome .



Thanks ZanCrow.~ I'm glad you think so.  Feel free to stop by whenever you like.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 11, 2011)

i'll be your second 

light effects soft colors 

ava 150x200 and 170x220



sig



on sig have " you dont have to cry anymore because you are no longer alone..sayaka"

dotted white borders 

effects like this



remember not too many effects 

also dots 2 pix


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 12, 2011)

Will do~ I'll work on it tomorrow.


----------



## Vix (Mar 12, 2011)

Katz~ 
I'll be your third customer

150x200 avater/crop the two, show some of the kimono/no border
Make effects as you would


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 12, 2011)

4th customer~

Senior ava and set plox 

And...could I possibly work for you? :33


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 12, 2011)

CONGRATS ON THE SHOP KATTY-CHAN pek
I love the opening banner


----------



## FLUFFY G (Mar 12, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> *~FLUFFY G~*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much.

Will rep and give credit.


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 12, 2011)

*~Homework~*
Kagura
Haze
Laymond Ra
Shintenshin
​


----------



## G (Mar 12, 2011)

What about mine?!


> Hi there.
> Requesting a set:
> Stock:
> 
> ...


I kinda fucked up.. 
Can you please do it and pretend nothing happened.......


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 12, 2011)

Kagura

*Spoiler*: __ 








​


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 12, 2011)

the avys r amazing but i wanted their body in the sigs....small of course...and more luminosity.... 

though nice job


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh, you wanted the bodies? Sorry, I didn't know that : ( 


~Haze~

*Spoiler*: __ 





I made three different avatars. The stock is real nice~


----------



## Pipe (Mar 12, 2011)

oh look you have a shop, let's see what you can do

Request: set
Stock:  & 
Border: solid
Size: senior
Text: add Krogan Battlemaster 

Do whatever you want for effects, just make it look cool. Thanks in advance. :33


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 12, 2011)

~Laymond Ra~

*Spoiler*: __ 









The pic was a bit LQ, this is what I could do. Hope you like Alexu <3 



Will Do Pipe~


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 12, 2011)

~Shintenshin~

*Spoiler*: __ 






​


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 12, 2011)

~Pipe~


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 13, 2011)

^ She's done it, look on the bottom of the previous page 
Also *Sig Off *in here Please.


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for the assistance Kelsu.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 13, 2011)

No problem, you dont mind if I keep things like that in check whilst you're not here do you?


----------



## Alien (Mar 13, 2011)

Good luck with your shop Kazoo


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 13, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> No problem, you dont mind if I keep things like that in check whilst you're not here do you?



Of course not~You're more than welcome here  



			
				Alien said:
			
		

> Good luck with your shop Kazoo


Thank you Alien <3


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 19, 2011)

EDIT:

So I need two banners...


*Spoiler*: _stocks_ 













I don't mind the effects, but I def. want the size to 350x300. Slightly dotted borders please. Text: "BEAST FANCLUB"

Make me.. unf, pweeze.


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 21, 2011)

*Porcelain*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Hope these are ok.​


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 21, 2011)

Those are fantastic, is it wrong to want to make love to them? 

... and I have to spread, wth.


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 21, 2011)

It's completely understandable. 
take your time~


----------



## santanico (Mar 21, 2011)

hola

Request: Avatar
Stock: 
Border: none
Size: Senior
other: if you can make avatars with both of them in it, and some with them separately?

2nd request
request: sig
stock: 
border: none
size: as is, or a bit smaller

If the stock is too LQ, lemme know.

thank you


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 21, 2011)

Will do Starr~
the first stock looks a bit blurry but I'll see what I can do~


----------



## santanico (Mar 21, 2011)

sorry about that, that's the artist's doing lol


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 21, 2011)

*Starr*


*Spoiler*: __ 












I just couldn't decide on the avatars so I'll let you take your pick~
Hope you like them.



Rep & Cred​​


----------



## santanico (Mar 21, 2011)

They are all so gorgeous, thank you 

I'm 24'd, so I'll rep you as soon as my time is up, and cred you when I use it :33


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 21, 2011)

Glad you like <3~

Sure Starr, take your time.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey Katz! I have a request 

Request: avatar
Stock: 
Border: dotted
Size: senior

thanks!


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 23, 2011)

*Desert Butterfly*


*Spoiler*: __ 







Hope you like <3~If there's anything you want changed tell me.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Mar 23, 2011)

So much cuteness!! It's perfect the way it is, thanks


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 23, 2011)

Glad you liked


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 24, 2011)

? Request: Set
? Stock: 
? Border: Solid with a second dotted border within it
? Size: Senior
? Text: The Hero of Ideals
? Other:


----------



## Vampire Princess (Mar 24, 2011)

† Request: Set
† Stock: 
† Border: dotted
† Size: Senior
† Text: none


Thanks!


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 24, 2011)

Will do both~


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 24, 2011)

*Kyuukudo*

*Spoiler*: __ 







Rep & Cred~If you need anything changed tell me.​


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 24, 2011)

*Vampire Princess* 

*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~if you need anything changed tell me.​


----------



## Vampire Princess (Mar 25, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> *Vampire Princess*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Wow, that was fast! Thank you!


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 25, 2011)

You're welcome~<3


----------



## Migooki (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey, can I get this in 150x150 with no borders? 
I already cropped it so you don't have to do that. 



Thank you~


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 27, 2011)

Sure Miyuki~


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 27, 2011)

*Miyuki* 

*Spoiler*: __ 







Rep & Cred~


----------



## Migooki (Mar 27, 2011)

It's very gorgeous, thank you. :3
The rep system is acting kind of weird, did you get my rep?


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 27, 2011)

You're welcome <3
Yes I did, thanks Miyuki.  : D


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 27, 2011)

Of course not~ Go ahead.


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm glad you like my work. 
Sure, you're welcome any time. <3~


----------



## The Potential (Mar 27, 2011)

? Request: Transparent Set
? Stock: 
? Border: None
? Size: Senior
? Text: None
? Other: Just add some nice effects you feel would compliment the set.

I like your work by the way. Good luck with the shop.


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 27, 2011)

*The Potential* 

*Spoiler*: __ 











Rep & Cred. Hope you like it~
If there's anything you want changed tell me. 




Thanks!​


----------



## The Potential (Mar 27, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> *The Potential*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





Indeed, you are quite good. I look forward to becoming a regular. 

Thank you soo much!


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 27, 2011)

You're welcome, Glad you liked!
Please come again!

: 3


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Mar 28, 2011)

It's me again 

† Request: Set
† Stock: 

† Border: rounded
† Size: Senior
† Text: none
† Other: I like the stock for the sig a lot as it is, so can you just do the borders (and resize it if it's necessary)?


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 28, 2011)

Will Do~

: )


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 28, 2011)

*Desert Butterfly*

*Spoiler*: __ 








Rep & Cred. Hope you like ~<3


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Mar 29, 2011)

pek pek it's awesomely hot, Kat! Thanks so much 

Edit:  I'm 24'd. I'll get back to you


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 29, 2011)

Glad you liked~; 3


----------



## Migooki (Apr 4, 2011)

☆ Request: Avatar.
☆ Stock: 
☆ Border: None.
☆ Size: Senior 150x150.

Thanks. <3


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 4, 2011)

Sure, Will do~





: )


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 4, 2011)

*Miyuki*

*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred <3


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Apr 7, 2011)

Request Katz :33

Type: set
Stock: 
Size: senior
Borders: dotted

thanks


----------



## Prototype (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello.
Stock: 
-Ava: 
-Sig: 
Border: Dotted
Size: Junior 
Text: None
Other: Some effects for both, but whatever effects you think work well.

Let me know if anything is wrong or something like that. Thank you.


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 8, 2011)

Will do both as soon as I get back from school~


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 8, 2011)

*Desert Butterfly*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh Katz  so much hotness, it's a crime :33
thanks!


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 8, 2011)

Glad you liked  <3 ~


*Insight*

*Spoiler*: __ 






Rep and Cred please~


----------



## Prototype (Apr 8, 2011)

You did such an outstanding job with them!
Thank you so much!

EDIT: Forgot to turn sig off before. ^^'


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 8, 2011)

Glad you liked. You're welcome~~:33


----------



## Rakiyo (Apr 9, 2011)

I want a senior sized set of 

With a dotted border and Avy of His head. Will Rep of course


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 9, 2011)

*Rakiyo*

*Spoiler*: __ 



 The picture was small and I couldn't get an ava of his face only, it looked pixelated if I resized it. This is what I was able to make.





Rep and Cred <3 Tell me if you'd like something changed.


----------



## Rakiyo (Apr 9, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> *Rakiyo*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



No prob looks awesome, Thanks


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 9, 2011)

Glad you liked <3


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 10, 2011)

Sure, Will do as soon as I get home~


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 10, 2011)

*Seiko*

*Spoiler*: __ 








I really liked the stock so I made 8 of them. Feel free to choose the ones you like. 
Rep and Cred <3


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 14, 2011)

Avy request.

Stock:  ( I just want the colours enhanced but not alot if that makes any sense ): )

Size: 150x200 and 150x150 if possible

Border: thin black and another with no border if possible.

Rep and credit thank you very much.


----------



## Sine (Apr 14, 2011)

150x150
borders aren't necessary


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 14, 2011)

? Request: Set
? Stock: 
? Border: Rounded
? Size: Senior
? Text: "It Doesn't Matter"
? Other:


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 14, 2011)

Will do~


*Housekeeping*
Grimmjow
Shiner
Kyuukudo​


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 14, 2011)

*Grimmjow*

*Spoiler*: __ 







If you'd like anything changed please tell me. Hope you like~
Rep & Cred<3


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 14, 2011)

*shiner*

*Spoiler*: __ 






Rep & Cred <3 Hope you like~


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 14, 2011)

*Kyuukudo*

*Spoiler*: __ 






Rep & Cred<3


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you so much I love it.


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 15, 2011)

Glad you liked~


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 18, 2011)

Request: Set
Stock:  and . I know the stock isn't very high quality, but if you could find any higher quality screenshots/promos from the video feel free to use.
Text: Tonight (repeated if you think it looks nice)
Border: Dotted
Take any creative liberties if it looks good :33


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 18, 2011)

*Sanshouo*

*Spoiler*: __ 












Rep & Cred <3


----------



## santanico (Apr 20, 2011)

Request: avatar
Size: senior
stock: 
border: one with dotted and one without

thanks


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 20, 2011)

Will do Starr <3


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 20, 2011)

*Starr*

*Spoiler*: __ 






rep & cred <3


----------



## santanico (Apr 20, 2011)

lovely, thanx


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 20, 2011)

Glad you like <3


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 22, 2011)

Banner please. :33

Stock: 
Effects: Dark, gray-ish.
Size: Highest possible
Text: Anything you can think of ^^
Borders: none


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 22, 2011)

Don't lmao me, Katz. ~

I don't really care, though.


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 22, 2011)

okay~will do.


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 22, 2011)

*Porcelain* 

*Spoiler*: __ 







rep & cred.


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 22, 2011)

THANK YOU BERRY MUCH .


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Apr 24, 2011)

Katz, set request :33

Stock: 
Size: senior
Borders: dotted
Text: "Wherever you belong,
I'll be with you"

thanks


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 24, 2011)

*Desert Butterfly*

*Spoiler*: __ 







Rep & cred <3


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Apr 24, 2011)

D'awww, so lovely 
thank you!


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 24, 2011)

Glad you like <3


----------



## santanico (May 3, 2011)

request for katz
type: set
size: senior ; make the sig at around 400 in height plz
stock: 
border: dotted
text: _A love like winter _ ;in pretty writing plz :33



thanks


----------



## Katzuki (May 3, 2011)

*Starr*

*Spoiler*: __ 








Rep & Cred <3


----------



## santanico (May 3, 2011)

that's beautiful


----------



## Katzuki (May 3, 2011)

Glad you liked <3


: 3


----------



## Ace (May 4, 2011)

_*Request:*_ Set

*Effects:* Whatever you like. :33

*Borders:* Your choice dear. :33

_*Stock:*_ 

*For the avy:* I'll like the guys face please. Thanks hun. 

Will use for mother's day.


----------



## Rosie (May 4, 2011)

Set request for Katzuki :33

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Nothing too colorful. Something soft and pretty
No text
Give me an avy of each of them, please.

Thank you!


----------



## Katzuki (May 4, 2011)

Will do~ : 3


----------



## Katzuki (May 4, 2011)

*StonedTheGoodWay*

*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred <3


----------



## Katzuki (May 4, 2011)

*Rosie*

*Spoiler*: __ 











Rep & Cred <3


----------



## Friday (May 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.cosplayisland.co.uk/files/costumes/260/3431/Minamimoto.jpg




Requesting a set 

Senior size for sig and avy, using the same stock. 

Sig = Transparent bg, but with the words "So Zetta Slow!" somewhere. Doesn't have to be one like. Could be like
So 
   Zetta
        Slow!

That would be cool.

For avy: Something colorful using the same stock. 1px Black border

Thanks~


----------



## Ace (May 4, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> *StonedTheGoodWay*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




You rock.  Will wear for mother's day.  I love This!!!


----------



## Katzuki (May 4, 2011)

Will Do St. Lucifer~



StonedTheGoodWay said:


> You rock.  Will wear for mother's day.  I love This!!!



Glad you liked <3


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 4, 2011)

Set please
avy on Hobbes please

150x200 and 150x150

Sig

transpere please 
if not just make a sig from teh stock from avy


----------



## Katzuki (May 4, 2011)

^will do as well. ~
I'll have both requests ready by tomorrow.


----------



## Rosie (May 5, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> *Rosie*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


They're all so pretty! Thanks so much! Will wear soon :33


----------



## Katzuki (May 5, 2011)

^Glad you liked <3
*St. Lucifer*

*Spoiler*: __ 












Rep & Cred <3


----------



## Katzuki (May 5, 2011)

*^Vegeta^Two^*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & cred <3


​


----------



## Judecious (May 6, 2011)

Request-Avatars
Size-senior and some 150x200
Borders-dotted
Effect-something nice
Stock-


----------



## Katzuki (May 6, 2011)

Will Do               ~~


----------



## Katzuki (May 7, 2011)

*Judecious*
*Spoiler*: __ 













Rep & Cred <3


----------



## Judecious (May 7, 2011)

Thank you 

I have to spread


----------



## Katzuki (May 7, 2011)

Glad you liked<3

Oh, take your time~


----------



## Desert Butterfly (May 9, 2011)

Kaaatz  

Request: set
Stock: 
Size: senior
Borders: dotted
Effects: Soft and nice

thank you


----------



## Katzuki (May 9, 2011)

*Desert Butterfly*

*Spoiler*: __ 







Rep & Cred <3


----------



## santanico (May 9, 2011)

Request: set
Stock: 
Border: dotted
Size: Senior avatars, junior sig plz :33


----------



## Desert Butterfly (May 9, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> *Desert Butterfly*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



It's soooo pretty and lovely  thank you!!!


----------



## Katzuki (May 9, 2011)

^Glad you liked <3 : 3

*Starr*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (May 10, 2011)

Beautiful, will wear soon


----------



## Katzuki (May 10, 2011)

Glad you liked <33


----------



## Ace (May 10, 2011)

_Request:_ Set

_Stock:_ 


*Spoiler*: __ 







_Effect:_ What ever looks nice. :33

_Border:_ Up to you. 

_For avy:_ Ace face please.


----------



## Katzuki (May 10, 2011)

*StonedTheGoodWay*

*Spoiler*: __ 






Rep & Cred<3


----------



## Ace (May 10, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> *StonedTheGoodWay*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Soo beautiful.  Thank you!


----------



## Katzuki (May 10, 2011)

Glad you liked <3


----------



## Desert Butterfly (May 18, 2011)

Kaaatz! 

Type: set
Stock: 
Size: senior
Borders: dotted

thankies :33


----------



## Katzuki (May 18, 2011)

*Desert Butterfly*

*Spoiler*: __ 







Rep & Cred <3


----------



## Desert Butterfly (May 19, 2011)

The prettyness pek thank you!!


----------



## Katzuki (May 19, 2011)

Glad you like <3 <3


----------



## Vampire Princess (May 20, 2011)

Request type: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Text: Cross My Heart
Effects: Black/red colored


----------



## Katzuki (May 20, 2011)

*Vampire Princess * 

*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred<3


----------



## Vampire Princess (May 20, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> *Vampire Princess *
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thanks so much!


----------



## Milkshake (May 21, 2011)

150x150. dotted bordered. nice effects/blend.


----------



## Katzuki (May 21, 2011)

*Milkshake*

*Spoiler*: __ 












Rep & Cred <3


----------



## santanico (May 21, 2011)

hey katz
Request: Avatar
Stock: 
Border: none
Size: Senior

if the stock is too LQ, lemme know
thanks


----------



## Katzuki (May 21, 2011)

the stock is too LQ actually.. I could work with it and see how it goes but I would prefer to work with a higher quality stock~

:3


----------



## santanico (May 21, 2011)

oh okay, sorry about that



> Request: Avatar
> Stock:
> Border: none
> Size: Senior


how's that? :33


----------



## Katzuki (May 21, 2011)

Great Starr~ Will work on it now : )


----------



## santanico (May 21, 2011)

thank you darlin'


----------



## Katzuki (May 21, 2011)

*Starr*
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (May 21, 2011)

ah.maz.ing.

thank you, it's perfect.


----------



## Katzuki (May 21, 2011)

Glad you liked <3


----------



## Milkshake (May 22, 2011)

It's so cute! <3 Thank you!

can you resize the sig tho?


----------



## Katzuki (May 22, 2011)

Sure~
What size do you want it to be?~


----------



## Milkshake (May 22, 2011)

uhhh, like 400x500 or something?
idk just resize it a bit c:


----------



## Katzuki (May 22, 2011)

How's this? 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Judecious (May 23, 2011)

Request-Set
Size-Senior and one 150x200
Stock-
Borders-Dotted
effect-as you wish


----------



## Rosie (May 23, 2011)

Set Request for Katzuki

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Something sexy, but nothing too colorful.
Text: Blue and Pink Police

Thanks!


----------



## Katzuki (May 23, 2011)

Will do both <3


----------



## Katzuki (May 23, 2011)

*Judecious *

*Spoiler*: __ 











Rep & Cred <3


----------



## Judecious (May 23, 2011)

Wow that was fast.  Thanks


----------



## Katzuki (May 23, 2011)

You're welcome


----------



## Katzuki (May 23, 2011)

*Rosie*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sora (May 23, 2011)

requesting a set for the first time :WOW
source: 
dotted borders
effects up to you


----------



## Rosie (May 23, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> *Rosie*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Damn, that's hot  Thanks!


----------



## Katzuki (May 23, 2011)

^You're welcome Rosie : 3

*Sora*

*Spoiler*: __ 






Rep & Cred <3


----------



## Pipe (May 23, 2011)

Stock:
Size:senior
Effects and other stuff: surprise me


----------



## Toroxus (May 23, 2011)

Set request 
Size: Senior
Border: Rounded, or semi-rounded.
Effects: Whatever you feel like. I was thinking about a cool blue water theme just as a suggestion. Go with what you feel would like friendly, warm, and cute (but not girly).
Text: "Toroxus" in the background. "Cats Can Swim" in the foreground.
Additional Info: For the avatar, I think your best bet is a crop of the dark-haired boy. Perhaps flipped on the vertical axis so he's facing right-ward. Again, it's whatever you want to do.


----------



## Katzuki (May 23, 2011)

Will do both~


----------



## Katzuki (May 23, 2011)

*Pipe*

*Spoiler*: __ 







Rep & Cred <3


----------



## Pipe (May 23, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> *Pipe*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Gracias pek


----------



## Katzuki (May 23, 2011)

De nada


----------



## Toroxus (May 23, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> Will do both~



I'm in no rush. Take your time on mine. Sleep over it. :33


----------



## Katzuki (May 23, 2011)

^I'm almost done~ you'll probably have it in a few minutes if everything goes alright. : 3

also, please, sig off. <3


----------



## Pipe (May 23, 2011)

Oops lo habia olvidado


----------



## Katzuki (May 24, 2011)

^ntp~


*Toroxus*

*Spoiler*: __ 







Rep & cred<3


----------



## Toroxus (May 24, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> ^ntp~
> 
> 
> *Toroxus*
> ...


 It's so cute! Can I come back for another request later?


----------



## Katzuki (May 24, 2011)

Glad you like Toroxus<3 and sure!  Just remember, sig off. : 3


----------



## santanico (May 24, 2011)

hey katz

Request: avatar 
Size: Senior
stock: 
Border: one dotted border and one without
Effects: the usual or whatever looks best


----------



## Katzuki (May 24, 2011)

^will do Starr~ I'll have it ready for tomorrow.


----------



## Katzuki (May 24, 2011)

*Starr*

*Spoiler*: __ 







Rep & Cred <3


----------



## santanico (May 24, 2011)

thanks katz, I gotta spread so I'll be right back


----------



## Toroxus (May 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Personal_ 



I'm running into a problem: Since I like so many pictures  and I want signatures of all of them, I usually try out different artists to see who I like and who I don't. Well, I've narrowed it down, but the remaining signatures (which ultimately go on an image rotation) have to be made. The biggest problem is trying to figure out which of the remaining stocks goes to which artist because different artists have different stocks.

Not to be insulting, but I find your work tends to be more girly and cutesy and that's, what I feel, you accomplish the best. To that end:




Set request for you.

*Size: * Senior
*Borders: * Whatever you feel like. I prefer rounded. I hate dotted. Dashed is okay.
*Effects:* Ditch the pink glittering hearts and background. It's a catboy in the picture. I don't mind hearts, but not overwhelming. Steer clear of pink, yellow and orange. I like purples (darker), blues, and greens. Beware of mixing a blue background with the blue on his outfit. Try to keep his ears and tail. And don't destroy his skin tone or outfit.
*Additional Info:* Do this at your leisure and how you want. The suggestions I gave are guidelines, not rules. Take your time.


----------



## Quincy James (May 24, 2011)

Hallo katzuki :33

Requesting a set.
 ☆ Stock: 
 ☆ Border: rounded I suppose but whatever you think fits it best.
 ☆ Size: senior av, sig maximum dimension of 475 px. 
 ☆ Text: none comes to mind, but you can put something in there if you want :3 discreet ofc and nothing too long. 
 ☆ Other: really I hope it's not too busy, but simple and pretty, and you can have free reign with this set. do what you think will make it look best.


----------



## Katzuki (May 24, 2011)

Take your time Starr~<3

And will do both~


----------



## Katzuki (May 24, 2011)

*Toroxus*

*Spoiler*: __ 








Rep & cred <3


----------



## Katzuki (May 24, 2011)

*Quincy James*

*Spoiler*: __ 







Rep & Cred <3


----------



## Quincy James (May 24, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> *Quincy James*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


How absolutely lovely 
Thank you very much!! >♥<


----------



## Katzuki (May 24, 2011)

You're welcome : 3


----------



## Toroxus (May 24, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> *Toroxus*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I just realized I forgot to add that I wanted text  Is it too late?

I was gonna say, add "Milk?" as he's asking for it. Again, I don't like text blaring, so that would be somewhere mid-ground-ish. Also, add "Toroxus" somewhere covertly in the background. I can't believe I forgot 

Also, could the avatar show more of his ears and less of his collar/hand? A.k.a. Shift the crop upwards. I could do it myself, but I'm scared to modify someone else's work without asking.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 24, 2011)

Some ranks 
Like this-

Text-Site Admin 
Color-yellow
Stock-

Text-Clan Admin 
Color-Red
Stock-

Text-Forum Moderator 
Coulor-Green
Stock-

Text-GE Moderator
color-Blue
Stock-

Text-Member 
color-grey
stock-

Text-Validating 
coulor-black
stock-


----------



## Katzuki (May 24, 2011)

^I'll see what I can do.

*Toroxus*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Toroxus (May 24, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> ^I'll see what I can do.
> 
> *Toroxus*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



 Could I have it of the bigger version? Bigger is better


----------



## Katzuki (May 24, 2011)




----------



## Toroxus (May 24, 2011)

I love you pek Thanks for putting up with my dumbness! I'll rep asap.


----------



## Katzuki (May 24, 2011)

No prob. ~~ Sig off please : 3


----------



## Katzuki (May 24, 2011)

*^Vegeta^Two^*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 25, 2011)

rep+


----------



## Prototype (May 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



_Request:_ Set
_Stock: _
Avatar: 
Signature:
_Border:_ Rounded for both
_Size:_ Junior
_Text:_ None
_Other:_ Add some effects, or like play around with the lighting, colors, stuff like that. And could you make the sig somewhat smaller, so it isn't too big? 




Thanks. ^^


----------



## Katzuki (May 26, 2011)

sure thing. will do~


----------



## Katzuki (May 26, 2011)

*Insight*

*Spoiler*: __ 







rep & cred <3


----------



## Prototype (May 26, 2011)

I love your work so much!
Thanks again, and rep and cred will be given.


----------



## Katzuki (May 26, 2011)

Glad you liked <3


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 10, 2011)

*ReOpening*

I'm back from my NF break and back on business. 
The examples have been updated for everyone to see. 
_ぜひわたしのショップをきてください!_​


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 10, 2011)

Zomg, life 

Sadly I can't change my ava


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 10, 2011)

I haven't really tried to change my set lately but I hope that error goes away soon. : <


----------



## santanico (Sep 11, 2011)

hey katz 

Request:Avatar
Stock: 
Border: dotted
Size: Senior


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 11, 2011)

Sure thing Starr : )


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 11, 2011)

*Starr*

*Spoiler*: __ 




rep & cred


----------



## santanico (Sep 11, 2011)

That's hot 



edit: gotta spread, brb!


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 11, 2011)

Sure~ take your time. glad you liked : 3


----------



## santanico (Sep 26, 2011)

Request: Avatar
Stock: 
Border: none
Size: Senior

I think I forgot to rep you last time, I just repped you, so I'm going to ask someone to rep you for me :33


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 26, 2011)

Starr said:


> Request: Avatar
> Stock:
> Border: none
> Size: Senior
> ...





Rep/cred. Hope you like Starr : 3


----------



## santanico (Sep 27, 2011)

lovely pek will rep you soon.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 27, 2011)

Glad you like <3


----------



## santanico (Nov 9, 2011)

hey katzy :33

can you do something pretty with this?
dotted borders, make it junior sized
sig: 

senior sized, one with dotted border and one without
avatar: 

nothing too fancy please


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 9, 2011)

Senior set with this please 

Stock: 

Everything else up to you


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 9, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
----------------------------------------
Seiko
Starr
Santoryu


----------



## Vice (Nov 9, 2011)

? Request: Set

? Stock: , 

? Border: Any

? Size: Senior

? Text: "The Merc with a Mouth

Deadpool"

? Other: If you can edit out the text at the bottom of the sig stock or crop it out, that would be great. Effects and what-not are up to you.


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 9, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
----------------------------------------
Seiko
Starr
Santoryu
Spartan1337
Vice


----------



## Vash (Nov 9, 2011)

2 ava's please.





Can I have 150x150 and 150x200 versions?

Dotted borders and any effects you want.

Thank you


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 9, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
----------------------------------------
Seiko
Starr
Santoryu
Spartan1337
Vice
Saiyan


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 10, 2011)

Seiko said:


> request: senior avy
> 
> stock:  ;
> border/effects: up to you



I liked the stocks so I played with them a lot. ~










Rep & Cred~


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 10, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can Request_
----------------------------------------

Starr
Santoryu
Spartan1337
Vice
Saiyan


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 11, 2011)

I'd just like to say that I wanna cancel and replace my request.

Request: Avas
Ava 1: 
Ava 2: 
Text(For both): Enma Kozato
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 11, 2011)

Starr said:


> hey katzy :33
> 
> can you do something pretty with this?
> dotted borders, make it junior sized
> ...


----------



## santanico (Nov 11, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 11, 2011)

Glad you like :3


_*Housekeeping*_
_You can Request_
----------------------------------------

Santoryu
Spartan1337
Vice
Saiyan


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 12, 2011)

Santoryu said:


> Senior set with this please
> 
> Stock:
> 
> Everything else up to you











*Spoiler*: __ 











Rep & Cred~


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 12, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can Request_
----------------------------------------

Spartan1337
Vice
Saiyan


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 12, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





looks great 

thanks


----------



## Vei (Nov 12, 2011)

I have a set request. 
Avatar - 
Sig - 
Size - senior
Effects and border are up to you. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 12, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can Request_
----------------------------------------

Spartan1337
Vice
Saiyan
Veraine


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 12, 2011)

kat 

make me cry 



dotted white borders

on it " This may be our biggest obstacle yet,  but now we need each other more then ever, just dont give up on us.


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 12, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can Request_
----------------------------------------

Spartan1337
Vice
Saiyan
Veraine
Kagura


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 12, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> I'd just like to say that I wanna cancel and replace my request.
> 
> Request: Avas
> Ava 1:
> ...





Rep & Cred


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 12, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can Request_
----------------------------------------

Vice
Saiyan
Veraine
Kagura


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 12, 2011)

Those are some awesome avas.  Thanks.


----------



## Soldier (Nov 13, 2011)

† Request: Avatar
† Stock: 
† Border: Dotted, please.
† Size: Senior.
† Text: _Seer of Light._
† Other: If whoever takes my request doesn't mind me using their work on another board (of course with credit on the other site, and double rep if requested), please make a 150x200 avatar as well?
Oh, and I'm one for simplicity. Please don't go crazy with the effects.


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 13, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can Request_
----------------------------------------

Vice
Saiyan
Veraine
Kagura
Soldier


----------



## Thunder (Nov 13, 2011)

*Request Type:* Avatar
*Stock:* []
*Size:* 150 x 200
*Effects:* Up to you
*Border:* Dotted


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 13, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can Request_
----------------------------------------

Vice
Saiyan
Veraine
Kagura
Soldier
Thunder


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 14, 2011)

Vice said:


> ? Request: Set
> 
> ? Stock: ,
> 
> ...











Rep & Cred


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 14, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can Request_
----------------------------------------

Saiyan
Veraine
Kagura
Soldier
Thunder


----------



## rozzalina (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello there ~ <3

Request: Set with 2 avas - 1 junior, 1 senior
Stock: 
Avatar: Centered on the 2nd guy from the top
Effects + background: Something happy and colourful :3 Apart from that, it's completely up to you.

Cheers sweetie


----------



## Vice (Nov 14, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> Rep & Cred



Holy shit... awesome.


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 14, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can Request_
----------------------------------------

Saiyan
Veraine
Kagura
Soldier
Thunder
rozzalina


----------



## Oturan (Nov 14, 2011)

Request: Set
Link: 
Borders: anything that makes it look cool :33
text: Harry Potter
with and without text plz. :33
thks


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 14, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> 2 ava's please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Rep & Cred


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 14, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can Request_
----------------------------------------

Veraine
Kagura
Soldier
Thunder
rozzalina
Shounen Ai


----------



## Vash (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow!! 

They look amazing, thank you 

I'll rep twice for these


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 14, 2011)

You're welcome. Glad you like : )


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 15, 2011)

Veirane said:


> I have a set request.
> Avatar -
> Sig -
> Size - senior
> Effects and border are up to you. Thanks in advance.











Rep & Cred


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 15, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can Request_
----------------------------------------

Kagura
Soldier
Thunder
rozzalina
Shounen Ai


----------



## Vice (Nov 15, 2011)

I hate to spam in your thread, but I just wanted you to know you're one of the few people here I actively check when you've posted your work. Your skills are quite amazing.


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm Flattered Vice, Thank you <3 It makes me happy that you think that.


----------



## Vei (Nov 15, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, that's awesome. Thank you so much!


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 15, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can Request_
----------------------------------------

Kagura
Soldier
Thunder
rozzalina
Shounen Ai
Spartan1337


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 18, 2011)

*Kagura:*


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 18, 2011)

pretty damn good thanks :33


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 18, 2011)

You're welcome : )
dont forget to rep & cred~


_*Housekeeping*_
_You can Request_
----------------------------------------

Soldier
Thunder
rozzalina
Shounen Ai
Spartan1337


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 19, 2011)

Soldier said:


> † Request: Avatar
> † Stock:
> † Border: Dotted, please.
> † Size: Senior.
> ...







Rep & Cred


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 19, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can Request_
----------------------------------------

Thunder
rozzalina
Shounen Ai
Spartan1337


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 19, 2011)

Thunder said:


> *Request Type:* Avatar
> *Stock:* []
> *Size:* 150 x 200
> *Effects:* Up to you
> *Border:* Dotted


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 19, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can Request_
----------------------------------------

rozzalina
Shounen Ai
Spartan1337


----------



## Thunder (Nov 19, 2011)

Katzuki said:


>



Great work, thanks.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 20, 2011)

Request Type: Set
Stock: []
Size: Junior set, could you make the sig as big as possible.  
Effects: Up to you, just make it look badass and intimidating. 
Border: up to you


----------



## mali (Nov 20, 2011)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: As big as possible
Effects: No effects, just the transparency.
Borders: No borders

Please.


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 20, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can Request_
----------------------------------------

rozzalina
Shounen Ai
Spartan1337
EpicBroFist
Mali


----------



## santanico (Nov 20, 2011)

back again! I just love your stuff 
type: avatar(s)

size: senior; one dotted and one without [for both]
make them pretty but nothing too fancy puh-leeze


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 21, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can Request_
----------------------------------------

rozzalina
Shounen Ai
Spartan1337
EpicBroFist
Mali
Starr


----------



## Soldier (Nov 21, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> Rep & Cred


Thank you very much~
They're beautiful.


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 21, 2011)

rozzalina said:


> Hello there ~ <3
> 
> Request: Set with 2 avas - 1 junior, 1 senior
> Stock:
> ...







I cropped the second sig more so it could fit the normal member sig size : ) the first one is senior.
Rep& Cred


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 21, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can Request_
----------------------------------------

Shounen Ai
Spartan1337
EpicBroFist
Mali
Starr


----------



## rozzalina (Nov 21, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> I cropped the second sig more so it could fit the normal member sig size : ) the first one is senior.
> Rep& Cred



 I love it, thank you ~~~ <3 Thanks for cropping the sig too *smiles*
Will do!


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 21, 2011)

Shounen Ai said:


> Request: Set
> Link:
> Borders: anything that makes it look cool :33
> text: Harry Potter
> ...










*Spoiler*: _Border version_


----------



## Oturan (Nov 21, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> *Spoiler*: _Border version_



thank you! It looks great :33


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 21, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can Request_
----------------------------------------

Spartan1337
EpicBroFist
Mali
Starr


----------



## Vice (Nov 22, 2011)

Request: Set

Stock: , 

Border: Any

Size: Senior

Text: N/A

Other: N/A

Effects up to you.


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 22, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can Request_
----------------------------------------

Spartan1337
EpicBroFist
Mali
Starr
Vice


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice job and thanks for the set.


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 22, 2011)

Glad you like~





_*Housekeeping*_
_You can Request_
----------------------------------------

EpicBroFist
Mali
Starr
Vice


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello C:

Request: Set
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Size: Junior
Text: Dat Laydee Kaze
Other: Could the colour theme stick with the greeney/blue of the stock please? :3


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 22, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can Request_
----------------------------------------

EpicBroFist
Mali
Starr
Vice
Shinobi Nikki


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 22, 2011)

EpicBroFist said:


> Request Type: Set
> Stock: []
> Size: Junior set, could you make the sig as big as possible.
> Effects: Up to you, just make it look badass and intimidating.
> Border: up to you







rep&cred


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 22, 2011)

Awesome Job


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 22, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can Request_
----------------------------------------

Mali
Starr
Vice
Shinobi Nikki


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 24, 2011)

Mali said:


> Request: Set
> Stock:
> Size: As big as possible
> Effects: No effects, just the transparency.
> ...


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 30, 2011)

Starr said:


> back again! I just love your stuff : <3
> type: avatar(s)
> 
> size: senior; one dotted and one without [for both]
> make them pretty but nothing too fancy puh-leeze : iria








rep&cred


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 30, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can Request_
----------------------------------------

Vice
Shinobi Nikki


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 30, 2011)

Vice said:


> Request: Set
> 
> Stock: ,
> 
> ...






rep&cred


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 30, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can Request_
----------------------------------------

Shinobi Nikki


----------



## santanico (Nov 30, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


simply breath taking, thank you


----------



## Vice (Nov 30, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> rep&cred



Awesome, thank you.


----------



## Pipe (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey I remember that you have a set shop :3

Request: set
Stock 
Border: surprise me
Effects: ^same

I want the sig to be mexi cap, mexi iron man and mexi spidey without storm and thor and the ava to be mexi-doom. :33


----------



## Vash (Nov 30, 2011)

Ava please 



Can I have 150x150 and 150x200 versions?

Dotted border.

Thanks


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 30, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can Request_
----------------------------------------

Shinobi Nikki
Pipe
Saiyan


----------



## Cash (Dec 1, 2011)

Ava please. 

150x200




i'll like rep and stuff. guess the and stuff dohoho.


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 1, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can Request_
----------------------------------------

Shinobi Nikki
Pipe
Saiyan
Cash


----------



## Krix (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi <3 

Avatar with  stock please, 150 x 150 <3


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 1, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can Request_
----------------------------------------

Shinobi Nikki
Pipe
Saiyan
Cash
Krix


----------



## ℛei (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello .

Request: set
Size: junior
Effects & borders: up to you.
Stock: 

Thank you


----------



## OS (Dec 1, 2011)

Request-Set

Stock- Avatar -http://danbooru.donmai.us/post/show/1046348/1boy-armor-berserker_-fate-zero-fate-stay_night-fa

Stock- For Sig-http://danbooru.donmai.us/post/show/1043492/1boy-1girl-absurdres-armor-artbook-berserker_-fate

Size-Senior

Border-Black 

Effects- Nothing too heavy so it is still visible but what ever you think is good.

Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 1, 2011)

avas simple but cute 



"Never loose HOPE"



"Where the hell is Miku Baka?"



"PEACE and LOVE "

 blond only

 " Its my time
     to shine"



" Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned"

all dotted with white borders


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 1, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can Request_
----------------------------------------

Shinobi Nikki
Pipe
Saiyan
Cash
Krix
Reiki
Original Sin
Kagura


----------



## Grand Cross (Dec 2, 2011)

Hello.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Request: Sig

Stock: 

Border: I don't think I have the artistic taste, so whatever you think works 

Request: Ava

Stock 

150x170 and 170x220; texture and so on is your decision but it should be a bit scary




This is my first time making a request so forgive me if fail.

Thanks in advance :sanji


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 3, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can Request_
----------------------------------------

Shinobi Nikki
Pipe
Saiyan
Cash
Krix
Reiki
Original Sin
Kagura
Kisabuna


----------



## santanico (Dec 4, 2011)

type: avatar
stock: 
one with dotted border and one without
nothing too fancy :33


----------



## Vice (Dec 4, 2011)

Request: Set

Stock: , 

Border: Any

Size: Senior

Text: "The Avenger

Uchiha Sasuke"

Other: I'd like some kind of glow or lighting effect for the Sharingan in my avatar stock, everything else is up to you


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 4, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_No More Requests_
----------------------------------------

Shinobi Nikki
Pipe
Saiyan
Cash
Krix
Reiki
Original Sin
Kagura
Kisabuna
Starr
Vice


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 5, 2011)

Shinobi Nikki said:


> Hello C:
> 
> Request: Set
> Stock:
> ...







The stock itself was a bad quality one... but here's what I could do.

Rep&cred


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 5, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_No More Requests_
----------------------------------------

Pipe
Saiyan
Cash
Krix
Reiki
Original Sin
Kagura
Kisabuna
Starr
Vice


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 5, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Hey I remember that you have a set shop :3
> 
> Request: set
> Stock
> ...










rep&cred


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 5, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can request_
----------------------------------------

Saiyan
Cash
Krix
Reiki
Original Sin
Kagura
Kisabuna
Starr
Vice


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 5, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> Ava please
> 
> 
> 
> ...






rep&cred


----------



## Pipe (Dec 5, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> rep&cred



Gracias :33


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 5, 2011)

De nada Felipe :3


_*Housekeeping*_
_You can request_
----------------------------------------

Cash
Krix
Reiki
Original Sin
Kagura
Kisabuna
Starr
Vice


----------



## Vash (Dec 5, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> rep&cred






Thank you


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (Dec 6, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> The stock itself was a bad quality one... but here's what I could do.
> 
> Rep&cred



Thankyou :33 I love it~ ^_^


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 6, 2011)

Glad you like : )

I'll get working on the rest of the requests as soon as I get home~


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 9, 2011)

Cash said:


> Ava please.
> 
> 150x200
> 
> ...


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 9, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can request_
----------------------------------------

Krix
Reiki
Original Sin
Kagura
Kisabuna
Starr
Vice


----------



## Cash (Dec 9, 2011)

Katzuki said:


>



This is aaawweeeessoooome. wow. so is Pipes set btw 

buceo pie!! misiles ocultosss!! por la justicia!!!


----------



## KohZa (Dec 9, 2011)

request avatar for katzuki



size: senior
effect:anything red and simple
border: none.

thx .


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 10, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can request_
----------------------------------------

Krix
Reiki
Original Sin
Kagura
Kisabuna
Starr
Vice
ZanCrow


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 10, 2011)

Request: Set
Stock: []
Border: Dotted
Size: Senior
Effects: Whatever you want, if it fits the picture.


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 10, 2011)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Size: Senior
Effects: Whatever you feel is best.


----------



## Raktus (Dec 11, 2011)

Could I get this as a transparency?


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 11, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_No More Requests_
----------------------------------------

Krix
Reiki
Original Sin
Kagura
Kisabuna
Starr
Vice
ZanCrow
Skywalker
Kyousuke
Raktus


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 11, 2011)

Krix said:


> Hi <3
> 
> Avatar with  stock please, 150 x 150 <3





rep&cred.
If you want some kind of border tell me~


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 11, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can request_
----------------------------------------

Reiki
Original Sin
Kagura
Kisabuna
Starr
Vice
ZanCrow
Skywalker
Kyousuke
Raktus


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 11, 2011)

Reiki said:


> Hello .
> 
> Request: set
> Size: junior
> ...







rep&cred


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 11, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can request_
----------------------------------------

Original Sin
Kagura
Kisabuna
Starr
Vice
ZanCrow
Skywalker
Kyousuke
Raktus


----------



## Krix (Dec 11, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> rep&cred.
> If you want some kind of border tell me~



Oh my goodness. This is literally so perfect, you're amazing. Thank you so much!


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 11, 2011)

glad you like :3


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 12, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> Request-Set
> 
> Stock- Avatar -http://danbooru.donmai.us/post/show/1046348/1boy-armor-berserker_-fate-zero-fate-stay_night-fa
> 
> ...







rep&cred


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 12, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can request_
----------------------------------------

Kagura
Kisabuna
Starr
Vice
ZanCrow
Skywalker
Kyousuke
Raktus


----------



## ℛei (Dec 12, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> rep&cred



Awesome pek

Thank you a lot


----------



## OS (Dec 12, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> rep&cred



Thank you kind sir...... or lady


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 12, 2011)

Glad you both liked~~
And it's lady


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 12, 2011)

Request-Set

Stock Avatar/Sig.  Can you make the Avatar the kid on the left please. 

Size 150X150. 

Border:Black

Text: On the avatar can you put doflamingo at the bottom, and on the signature Donquixote Doflamingo

Effects: Nothing Special work your magic but keep it simple.


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 12, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can request_
----------------------------------------

Kagura
Kisabuna
Starr
Vice
ZanCrow
Skywalker
Kyousuke
Raktus
RumbleKing Yoshitsune


----------



## Vash (Dec 12, 2011)

2 ava's please.





Can I have 150x200 and 150x150 versions.

Will rep twice, thanks


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 12, 2011)

1 senior avatar
stock: 

Avatar
Stock: 

effects/border etc up to you

Sig
Stock: 
Effects: whatever looks best, but please make it vertical.


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 12, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can request_
----------------------------------------

Kagura
Kisabuna
Starr
Vice
ZanCrow
Skywalker
Kyousuke
Raktus
RumbleKing Yoshitsune
Saiyan
Santoryu


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 13, 2011)

Kagura said:


> avas simple but cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...






rep&cred


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 13, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can request_
----------------------------------------

Kisabuna
Starr
Vice
ZanCrow
Skywalker
Kyousuke
Raktus
RumbleKing Yoshitsune
Saiyan
Santoryu


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 13, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> rep&cred



nice worth the the wait definitely


----------



## lathia (Dec 13, 2011)

Greetings Katzuki, I bring you work and no pay. 

*Request* - Set
*Stock *- 
*Size* - Senior AV, Sig 300x170
*Borders *- 1 rounded, 1 dotted 
*Text *- None
*Effects* - Whatever background design and color you think fits better. Simple but elegant. Also can you make the Rasengan glow a bit more (maybe dark backgrounds?)

Take your time, I'm in no hurry. Thanks in advance for you work.


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 13, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can request_
----------------------------------------

Kisabuna
Starr
Vice
ZanCrow
Skywalker
Kyousuke
Raktus
RumbleKing Yoshitsune
Saiyan
Santoryu
lathia


----------



## Vice (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey Kat. I don't know if you've started my request or not, but can I change the sig image to this:



If you can crop out the blue border above and the manga stream watermark, that would be awesome. I'm sorry about changing it so suddenly.


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 14, 2011)

Sure thing Vice :3


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 15, 2011)

Today's my last day of school and winter break finally begins. I'll have all the time in the world to finish the remaning requests. Thanks for your patience : )


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 15, 2011)

Not a problem. 

Gotta love the extra time for students this time of year.


----------



## Leon (Dec 15, 2011)

Request type - Set.
Stock - 
Size - Senior.
Border - Dotted.
Effects - Keep it subtle. It looks fair as is, just a few touch ups at your discretion.
Misc - Avatar should be a focus on the creature's head and upper body, if it wasn't already obvious.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 15, 2011)

Kisabuna said:


> Hello.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 15, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can request_
----------------------------------------

Starr
Vice
ZanCrow
Skywalker
Kyousuke
Raktus
RumbleKing Yoshitsune
Saiyan
Santoryu
lathia
Leon


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 15, 2011)

Starr said:


> type: avatar
> stock:
> one with dotted border and one without
> nothing too fancy :33







rep&cred


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 15, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can request_
----------------------------------------

Vice
ZanCrow
Skywalker
Kyousuke
Raktus
RumbleKing Yoshitsune
Saiyan
Santoryu
lathia
Leon


----------



## Grand Cross (Dec 16, 2011)

Katzuki said:


>





That's beautiful.

I love them!


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 17, 2011)

Vice said:


> Request: Set
> 
> Stock: ,
> 
> ...






rep&cred


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 17, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can request_
----------------------------------------

ZanCrow
Skywalker
Kyousuke
Raktus
RumbleKing Yoshitsune
Saiyan
Santoryu
lathia
Leon


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 17, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> request avatar for katzuki
> 
> 
> 
> ...




rep&cred


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 17, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can request_
----------------------------------------

Skywalker
Kyousuke
Raktus
RumbleKing Yoshitsune
Saiyan
Santoryu
lathia
Leon


----------



## Prototype (Dec 17, 2011)

For Katzuki:

† Request: Avatar
† Stock: 
† Border: Dotted
† Size: Senior
† Other: You choose the effects.

Thank you.


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 17, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can request_
----------------------------------------

Skywalker
Kyousuke
Raktus
RumbleKing Yoshitsune
Saiyan
Santoryu
lathia
Leon
Prototype


----------



## KohZa (Dec 17, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> rep&cred


nice .thx katzuki


----------



## Vice (Dec 17, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> rep&cred



Awwwwwwwwesome.


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 18, 2011)

glad you both liked : )


----------



## Primavera (Dec 18, 2011)

I'd like to make a request~

Type: Set
Stock:

Border: Dotted
Size: Junior
Text: Let it snow.
Other: I'd prefer pastels (maybe light blue), but I'm fine with whatever you think looks best. (:

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Vice (Dec 18, 2011)

Need a sig similar to this:



Stock:










Please put them in the order that I've provided. Also, have each box have one word of the following listed: "Five Championships Is Not Enough"

Also, in a similar style, use this for an avatar:



Thank you.


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 18, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can request_
----------------------------------------

Skywalker
Kyousuke
Raktus
RumbleKing Yoshitsune
Saiyan
Santoryu
lathia
Leon
Prototype
Primavera
Vice


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey, Katzuki...Was wondering if it would be ok for me to add another avatar request in my previous post (not sure if I'm allowed to request more than one avatar)


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 18, 2011)

Do as you like. : )


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks ^^


Alright, I added the other stocks I wanted...hopefully this aint too much trouble.


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 19, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Request: Set
> Stock: []
> Border: Dotted
> Size: Senior
> Effects: Whatever you want, if it fits the picture.











rep&cred


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 19, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can request_
----------------------------------------

Kyousuke
Raktus
RumbleKing Yoshitsune
Saiyan
Santoryu
lathia
Leon
Prototype
Primavera
Vice


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 19, 2011)

Kyousuke said:


> Request: Set
> Stock:
> Border: Dotted
> Size: Senior
> Effects: Whatever you feel is best.


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 19, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can request_
----------------------------------------

Raktus
RumbleKing Yoshitsune
Saiyan
Santoryu
lathia
Leon
Prototype
Primavera
Vice


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 19, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> rep&cred


That's amazing, thank you.


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 19, 2011)

Raktus said:


> Could I get this as a transparency?


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 19, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can request_
----------------------------------------

RumbleKing Yoshitsune
Saiyan
Santoryu
lathia
Leon
Prototype
Primavera
Vice


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 19, 2011)

Katzuki said:


>


Lovely. Thank you~


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



† Request: Signature please.

† Stock: 

† Border: *rounded, with dotted (noticable) border on the outside.*

† Size: *Senior*

† Small Text: *"If killing those who kill our women and children makes us terrorists, then let the world bear witness...*

Large, red, noticable main text: *We are terrorists".*

† Other: You can base it off something like . A dark background and whatever effects you think could go best with it.

Thanks.


----------



## Metaro (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey 
[SP]
Request : signature
Stock : 
Border: Dotted
Size: avatar 125x125 and Signature as you like
Text: 
Other: It ca be simple ( colorization?)


Thanks in advance
[/SP]


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 20, 2011)

Perseverance said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, I don't do dotted rounded borders~ : c






_*Housekeeping*_
_You can request_
----------------------------------------

RumbleKing Yoshitsune
Saiyan
Santoryu
lathia
Leon
Prototype
Primavera
Vice
Metaro


----------



## Sora (Dec 20, 2011)

source:

dotted borders

text: come at me bro!

thnx


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 20, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can request_
----------------------------------------

RumbleKing Yoshitsune
Saiyan
Santoryu
lathia
Leon
Prototype
Primavera
Vice
Metaro
Sora


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 20, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> Sorry, I don't do dotted rounded borders~ : c



Square is fine?


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 20, 2011)

Sure~


_*Housekeeping*_
_You can request_
----------------------------------------

RumbleKing Yoshitsune
Saiyan
Santoryu
lathia
Leon
Prototype
Primavera
Vice
Metaro
Sora
Perseverance


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 21, 2011)

RumbleKing Yoshitsune said:


> Request-Set
> 
> Stock Avatar/Sig.  Can you make the Avatar the kid on the left please.
> 
> ...






rep&cred


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 21, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can request_
----------------------------------------

Saiyan
Santoryu
lathia
Leon
Prototype
Primavera
Vice
Metaro
Sora
Perseverance


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 21, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> rep&cred



 Its perfect.


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 21, 2011)

Glad you like : )


----------



## Vash (Dec 21, 2011)

I can't reply by vm.

Dotted borders would be awesome. Thank you.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi! Could you make me a wonderful set from this:



Size: Senior

Effects: Doesn't matter. As long as it's pretty.


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 21, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> 2 ava's please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






rep&cred


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 21, 2011)

Jellal said:


> Request: set
> Size: well i'm a new member so i think my picture is smaller hence junior right?
> Stock:  and
> Borders: Doted
> ...



The quality of the stocks is very very poor. Could you please provide other pictures? ~


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 21, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can request_
----------------------------------------

Santoryu
lathia
Leon
Prototype
Primavera
Vice
Metaro
Sora
Perseverance
FoxxyKat


----------



## Jellal (Dec 21, 2011)

How about  one?

And this is the ?

Borders: Doted
Effects: Colorize or whatever you feel it needs. 
I'm a new member so size should be junior or whatever fits new members. 

Thank you Katzuki


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 21, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can request_
----------------------------------------

Santoryu
lathia
Leon
Prototype
Primavera
Vice
Metaro
Sora
Perseverance
FoxxyKat
Jellal


----------



## Vash (Dec 22, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> rep&cred



Thank you 

Will rep again tomorrow.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Dec 22, 2011)

Request: Set
Stock: []
Worker: Katzuki
Border: Dotted
Size: Junior
Effects: Basically whatever you want, hes a badass king so whatever effects would fit that description and the picture.

Additional Info: Could you Add the text "Isley the Silver King"


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 22, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can request_
----------------------------------------

Santoryu
lathia
Leon
Prototype
Primavera
Vice
Metaro
Sora
Perseverance
FoxxyKat
Jellal
EpicBroFist


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 23, 2011)

Santoryu said:


> 1 senior avatar
> stock:
> 
> Avatar
> ...








rep&cred


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 23, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can request_
----------------------------------------

lathia
Leon
Prototype
Primavera
Vice
Metaro
Sora
Perseverance
FoxxyKat
Jellal
EpicBroFist


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 24, 2011)

Looks great 

Thank you.


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 24, 2011)

lathia said:


> Greetings Katzuki, I bring you work and no pay.
> 
> *Request* - Set
> *Stock *-
> ...










rep&cred


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 24, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can request_
----------------------------------------

Leon
Prototype
Primavera
Vice
Metaro
Sora
Perseverance
FoxxyKat
Jellal
EpicBroFist


----------



## santanico (Dec 24, 2011)

type: set
stock: 
border: dotted
nothing too fancy


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 24, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can request_
----------------------------------------

Leon
Prototype
Primavera
Vice
Metaro
Sora
Perseverance
FoxxyKat
Jellal
EpicBroFist
Starr


----------



## lathia (Dec 24, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> rep&cred



wow!! I love them. Unfortunately, we lost our home to a storm/tornado. My computer got wet and can't test it right now. Checking from my phone and wanted to claim them. Will try and rep from phone. Thanks a bunch Katzuki, they're awesome!!!!


----------



## Billie (Dec 25, 2011)

type: Ava (150x150)
stock: 
border: none
effect: free choice


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 25, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can request_
----------------------------------------

Leon
Prototype
Primavera
Vice
Metaro
Sora
Perseverance
FoxxyKat
Jellal
EpicBroFist
Starr
Joo


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 25, 2011)

Leon said:


> Request type - Set.
> Stock -
> Size - Senior.
> Border - Dotted.
> ...






rep&cred


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 25, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can request_
----------------------------------------

Prototype
Primavera
Vice
Metaro
Sora
Perseverance
FoxxyKat
Jellal
EpicBroFist
Starr
Joo


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 25, 2011)

Prototype said:


> For Katzuki:
> 
> ? Request: Avatar
> ? Stock:
> ...




rep&cred


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 25, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can request_
----------------------------------------

Primavera
Vice
Metaro
Sora
Perseverance
FoxxyKat
Jellal
EpicBroFist
Starr
Joo


----------



## Leon (Dec 25, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> rep&cred



Love it, thanks Katzuki.


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 25, 2011)

Sure~ Glad you like ~~


----------



## Prototype (Dec 25, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> rep&cred



Awesome work! Thank you very much :33


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 25, 2011)

Primavera said:


> I'd like to make a request~
> 
> Type: Set
> Stock:
> ...






rep6cred


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 25, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can request_
----------------------------------------

Vice
Metaro
Sora
Perseverance
FoxxyKat
Jellal
EpicBroFist
Starr
Joo


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Dec 25, 2011)

*Request:* Set 
*Stock:* 
*Size:* Senior
*Border:* *Edit:* Dotted for the avatar(s), round for the sig.
*Effects:* Whatever you think looks good. 
*Text*: Only wind can feed a fire. 
*Add. Info:*  None


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 25, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can request_
----------------------------------------

Vice
Metaro
Sora
Perseverance
FoxxyKat
Jellal
EpicBroFist
Starr
Joo
Fighting Kitsune


----------



## Primavera (Dec 25, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> rep6cred


Thank you so much. It's beautiful.


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 25, 2011)

Sure thing. just remember, sig off : )


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 25, 2011)

Vice said:


> Need a sig similar to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 25, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can request_
----------------------------------------

Metaro
Sora
Perseverance
FoxxyKat
Jellal
EpicBroFist
Starr
Joo
Fighting Kitsune


----------



## Vice (Dec 25, 2011)

I hate to sound like an ass, but could we maybe do away with the words? I'm sorry, "champions" taking two lines is bothering me. Everything else is great.


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## Vice (Dec 26, 2011)

Sweet, thank you.


----------



## TheScruffington (Dec 26, 2011)

Request: Set
Stock:  (only use the character, not the Fairy Tail text)
Border: Any
Size: Senior
Text: Scruffy (only on the sig)

That's all I can really think of. Thanks a ton


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 26, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_You can request_
----------------------------------------

Metaro
Sora
Perseverance
FoxxyKat
Jellal
EpicBroFist
Starr
Joo
Fighting Kitsune
DJ Scruffy


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 26, 2011)

Requesting a set (senior).



Avatar of both guys and a vertical sig. Dotted white borders and black, white, black borders (like current avatar). No text and your choice for effects. Can you make the blue fire for the guy in the back stand out in effects? Not too much though, just noticeable.


----------



## Vice (Dec 26, 2011)

Request: Sets

Stock: , 

Size: Senior

Text: N/A

Effects: Up to you


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 26, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_No More Requests_
----------------------------------------

Metaro
Sora
Perseverance
FoxxyKat
Jellal
EpicBroFist
Starr
Joo
Fighting Kitsune
DJ Scruffy
Lucifer Morningstar
Vice


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 27, 2011)

Metaro said:


> Hey
> [SP]
> Request : signature
> Stock :
> ...






rep&cred


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 27, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_No More Requests_
----------------------------------------

Sora
Perseverance
FoxxyKat
Jellal
EpicBroFist
Starr
Joo
Fighting Kitsune
DJ Scruffy
Lucifer Morningstar
Vice


----------



## Jellal Fernandes (Dec 27, 2011)

Katzuki can you change JEllal's to senior size since he was banned, i would like to take those? He was my other account lol. And this is my original account.


----------



## Metaro (Dec 27, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> rep&cred



MOTHER OF....


Thank you!!


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 27, 2011)

Suicune said:


> Katzuki can you change JEllal's to senior size since he was banned, i would like to take those? He was my other account lol. And this is my original account.



Sure.                  I will.


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 29, 2011)

Sora said:


> source:
> 
> dotted borders
> 
> ...


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 29, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_No More Requests_
----------------------------------------

Perseverance
FoxxyKat
Jellal
EpicBroFist
Starr
Joo
Fighting Kitsune
DJ Scruffy
Lucifer Morningstar
Vice


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 30, 2011)

Perseverance said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cred is not necessary.


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 30, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_No More Requests_
----------------------------------------

FoxxyKat
Jellal
EpicBroFist
Starr
Joo
Fighting Kitsune
DJ Scruffy
Lucifer Morningstar
Vice


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 30, 2011)

FoxxyKat said:


> Hi! Could you make me a wonderful set from this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






rep&cred


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 30, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_No More Requests_
----------------------------------------

Jellal Suicune
EpicBroFist
Starr
Joo
Fighting Kitsune
DJ Scruffy
Lucifer Morningstar
Vice


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 31, 2011)

Jellal said:


> How about  one?
> 
> And this is the ?
> 
> ...





Jellal Fernandes said:


> Katzuki can you change JEllal's to senior size since he was banned, i would like to take those? He was my other account lol. And this is my original account.







rep&cred


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 31, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_No More Requests_
----------------------------------------

EpicBroFist
Starr
Joo
Fighting Kitsune
DJ Scruffy
Lucifer Morningstar
Vice


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 31, 2011)

EpicBroFist said:


> Request: Set
> Stock: []
> Worker: Katzuki
> Border: Dotted
> ...


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 31, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_No More Requests_
----------------------------------------

Starr
Joo
Fighting Kitsune
DJ Scruffy
Lucifer Morningstar
Vice


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 31, 2011)

Starr said:


> type: set
> stock:
> border: dotted
> nothing too fancy


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 31, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_No More Requests_
----------------------------------------

Joo
Fighting Kitsune
DJ Scruffy
Lucifer Morningstar
Vice


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 31, 2011)

Joo said:


> type: Ava (150x150)
> stock:
> border: none
> effect: free choice


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 31, 2011)

_*Housekeeping*_
_No More Requests_
----------------------------------------

Fighting Kitsune
DJ Scruffy
Lucifer Morningstar
Vice


----------



## FoxxyKat (Dec 31, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> rep&cred


Thank you, Katzuki, for the lovely set!


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 2, 2012)

Fighting Kitsune said:


> *Request:* Set
> *Stock:*
> *Size:* Senior
> *Border:* *Edit:* Dotted for the avatar(s), round for the sig.
> ...


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 2, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
_No More Requests_
----------------------------------------

DJ Scruffy
Lucifer Morningstar
Vice


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 2, 2012)

DJ Scruffy said:


> Request: Set
> Stock:  (only use the character, not the Fairy Tail text)
> Border: Any
> Size: Senior
> ...


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 2, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
_No More Requests_
----------------------------------------

Lucifer Morningstar
Vice


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Jan 2, 2012)

Katzuki said:


>




It's absolutely wonderful and splendericious.    

Thank you!  Repping you now and will cred you when I wear the set.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 2, 2012)

Glad you like :3 




Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Requesting a set (senior).
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar of both guys and a vertical sig. Dotted white borders and black, white, black borders (like current avatar). No text and your choice for effects. Can you make the blue fire for the guy in the back stand out in effects? Not too much though, just noticeable.








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 2, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
_No More Requests_
----------------------------------------

Vice


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 2, 2012)

Vice said:


> Request: Sets
> 
> Stock: ,
> 
> ...


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 2, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
You can Request
----------------------------------------

 - None -


----------



## lathia (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey Katzuki, sorry to bug you. I forgot to save the sets you made for me and they seem to be deleted by Photobucket. 

Please tell me you still have them!!!


----------



## Vash (Jan 3, 2012)

2 ava's please.





Senior size. Dotted borders.

Thanks


----------



## Vice (Jan 3, 2012)

Katzuki said:


>



Awesome, thank you.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 3, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
You can Request
----------------------------------------

 Saiyan


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 3, 2012)

Saiyan said:


> 2 ava's please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 3, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
You can Request
----------------------------------------

 - None -


----------



## Vash (Jan 3, 2012)

Katzuki said:


>



Looks awesome, thanks


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 3, 2012)

Glad you liked :3


----------



## santanico (Jan 3, 2012)

just an avatar
dotted border & one w/o


can you do anything with this stock? 
set
dotted border


thanks doll


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 3, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
You can Request
----------------------------------------

 Starr


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 4, 2012)

Starr said:


> just an avatar
> dotted border & one w/o
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 4, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
You can Request
----------------------------------------

 - None -


----------



## santanico (Jan 4, 2012)

awesommeee!!


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 4, 2012)

Glad you like hun


----------



## santanico (Jan 5, 2012)

I forget when I last repped you 
so I'm spread and rep you asap


----------



## Scizor (Jan 5, 2012)

Avatar request

Centered around his face
150x150
Dotted border please
The effects are up to you (but not too much effects, please) 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 5, 2012)

Sure Starr, take your time :3 


_*Housekeeping*_
You can Request
----------------------------------------

 Scizor


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Jan 5, 2012)

Katzuki!  Back with another request!  (Sorry to bother you. ) I posted this request in Tsukky's shop, but canceled it. Decided to post this request in yours (sorry Tsukky, if you're reading this. )

*Request:*: Set 
*Stock:*  (Hope this stock isn't bad. )
*Size:* Senior
*Border:* Dotted for the avatars. Round for the sig. 
*Effects:* Whatever you think looks good, but at same time, make it hot. 
*Text:* None. 
*Add. Info:* Can you get rid of the words at the bottom, please?


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 5, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
You can Request
----------------------------------------

 Scizor
Fighting Kitsune


----------



## santanico (Jan 5, 2012)

I have another set request for you my dear

type: set
link: 
avatars one of each
dotted borders
work your magic 

request 2
avatar

dotted


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 5, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
You can Request
----------------------------------------

 Scizor
Fighting Kitsune
Starr


----------



## Menace (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey, I was wondering if you could make me an avatar out of this:

Mostly focused on the head is what I'm looking for. Pretty much like my current avatar, but without all the orange mist. I like the blue though, so maybe you could do something similar to that? I'm really just looking for a close-up like that, but with a little enhancement. Maybe red streaks in place of his whiskers or something. Whatever would look best in your opinion, I suppose.

I'd also appreciate a border of some sort. Up to you.

Sorry for being so vague, but I'd really appreciate it if you could draw this up for me.


----------



## Fay (Jan 5, 2012)

Request: ava please :33! Senior size, with nice border, .

Thank you <3


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 5, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
You can Request
----------------------------------------

 Scizor
Fighting Kitsune
Starr
Menace
Fay


----------



## kyochi (Jan 5, 2012)

*Request:* Set 
*Stock:* 
*Border:* Solid 
*Size:* Senior 

--- 
*Avatar of:* of the cat   
*Sig size:* just like 

please and thank you


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 6, 2012)

My first time requesting here. 


Set
Senior size
stock: 
Effects and borders are your choice


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 6, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
You can Request
----------------------------------------

 Scizor
Fighting Kitsune
Starr
Menace
Fay
Kyochi
Basilikos


----------



## Vice (Jan 6, 2012)

Is it possible that you could replace the Piccolo image in this:



with this:



I'd like everything else in the original to remain the same.


----------



## Miku ♥ (Jan 6, 2012)

Set request please 

size: junior
stock: 
effects and borders up to you.

Thaks


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 6, 2012)

Set request
Stock 
Text-Santoryu (on the sig)
(please remove the text in the bottom right corner)

Everything else up to you.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 6, 2012)

Vice said:


> Is it possible that you could replace the Piccolo image in this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, I could do it. But that sig was made by Synn right? Don't think he'd be too happy with me modifying his own edits. Should ask him to do it instead, don't you think? : ) 



_*Housekeeping*_
You can Request
----------------------------------------

 Scizor
Fighting Kitsune
Starr
Menace
Fay
Kyochi
Basilikos
Miku 
Santoryu


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 6, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Avatar request
> 
> Centered around his face
> 150x150
> ...


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 6, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
You can Request
----------------------------------------

Fighting Kitsune
Starr
Menace
Fay
Kyochi
Basilikos
Miku 
Santoryu


----------



## Vash (Jan 6, 2012)

2 ava's please.





Can I have 150x150 and 150x200 versions (Will rep twice)

Dotted borders.

Thanks


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 6, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
You can Request
----------------------------------------

Fighting Kitsune
Starr
Menace
Fay
Kyochi
Basilikos
Miku 
Santoryu
Saiyan


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 6, 2012)

Fighting Kitsune said:


> Katzuki!  Back with another request!  (Sorry to bother you. ) I posted this request in Tsukky's shop, but canceled it. Decided to post this request in yours (sorry Tsukky, if you're reading this. )
> 
> *Request:*: Set
> *Stock:*  (Hope this stock isn't bad. )
> ...


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 6, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
You can Request
----------------------------------------

Starr
Menace
Fay
Kyochi
Basilikos
Miku 
Santoryu
Saiyan


----------



## Vice (Jan 6, 2012)

Katzuki said:


> Sure, I could do it. But that sig was made by Synn right? Don't think he'd be too happy with me modifying his own edits. Should ask him to do it instead, don't you think? : )



I have, he said it was fine if I took it to another shop since he wasn't currently accepting requests.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 6, 2012)

Vice said:


> I have, he said it was fine if I took it to another shop since he wasn't currently accepting requests.



Oh okay then :3 I'll add your request to the list Vice


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 6, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
You can Request
----------------------------------------

Starr
Menace
Fay
Kyochi
Basilikos
Vice
Miku 
Santoryu
Saiyan


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Jan 6, 2012)

Katzuki said:


>




I freaking LOVE it! Awesome job, yet again, Katzuki!  

Can't rep you now. Have to spread it. 

Thanks again, though and I will cred you when I wear this set!


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 6, 2012)

Glad you liked :3


----------



## Scizor (Jan 7, 2012)

Katzuki said:


>



Thank you very much!
They're awesome.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jan 8, 2012)

set request ~

size: junior
stock: 

Style, Size, Borders Effects etc up to you~ Just try to make the overall theme match the original colors of the stock, since i like the set up of it : )


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 8, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
*No More Requests*
----------------------------------------

Starr
Menace
Fay
Kyochi
Basilikos
Vice
Miku 
Santoryu
Saiyan
~Kyo~


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 9, 2012)

Starr said:


> I have another set request for you my dear
> 
> type: set
> link:
> ...


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 9, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
*No More Requests*
----------------------------------------

Menace
Fay
Kyochi
Basilikos
Vice
Miku 
Santoryu
Saiyan
~Kyo~


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 9, 2012)

Menace said:


> Hey, I was wondering if you could make me an avatar out of this:
> 
> Mostly focused on the head is what I'm looking for. Pretty much like my current avatar, but without all the orange mist. I like the blue though, so maybe you could do something similar to that? I'm really just looking for a close-up like that, but with a little enhancement. Maybe red streaks in place of his whiskers or something. Whatever would look best in your opinion, I suppose.
> 
> ...


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 9, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
*No More Requests*
----------------------------------------

Fay
Kyochi
Basilikos
Vice
Miku 
Santoryu
Saiyan
~Kyo~


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 9, 2012)

Fay said:


> Request: ava please :33! Senior size, with nice border, .
> 
> Thank you <3


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 9, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
_No More Requests_
----------------------------------------

Kyochi
Basilikos
Vice
Miku 
Santoryu
Saiyan
~Kyo~


----------



## Fay (Jan 10, 2012)

Katzuki said:


>



Thank you pek!!!!!


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 10, 2012)

Kyochi said:


> *Request:* Set
> *Stock:*
> *Border:* Solid
> *Size:* Senior
> ...


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 10, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
_No More Requests_
----------------------------------------

Basilikos
Vice
Miku 
Santoryu
Saiyan
~Kyo~


----------



## Miku ♥ (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorry for bothering,but I want to change the stock of my request 

If it's possible.

Sorry


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 12, 2012)

Sure, go ahead       : )


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 12, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> My first time requesting here.
> 
> 
> Set
> ...


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 12, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
_No More Requests_
----------------------------------------

Vice
Miku 
Santoryu
Saiyan
~Kyo~


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 12, 2012)

Katzuki said:


>


Looks marvelous. 

Thank you.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jan 13, 2012)

Katzuki said:


>



im not gonna lie this looks amazing lol. Only thing i woulda switched up was the burnin of the face >_<


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 13, 2012)

Vice said:


> Is it possible that you could replace the Piccolo image in this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vice (Jan 13, 2012)

Awesome job, thank you kindly.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 13, 2012)

Sure thing :3 just remember to turn your sig off :3 

_*Housekeeping*_
_No More Requests_
----------------------------------------

Miku 
Santoryu
Saiyan
~Kyo~


----------



## Miku ♥ (Jan 14, 2012)

Katzuki said:


> Sure, go ahead       : )



Oh Thanks.Here the stock :33


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 14, 2012)

Miku ♥ said:


> Set request please
> 
> size: junior
> stock:
> ...






Miku ♥ said:


> Oh Thanks.Here the stock :33


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 14, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
_No More Requests_
----------------------------------------

Santoryu
Saiyan
~Kyo~


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 14, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Set request
> Stock
> Text-Santoryu (on the sig)
> (please remove the text in the bottom right corner)
> ...


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 14, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
You can Request
----------------------------------------

Saiyan
~Kyo~


----------



## Miku ♥ (Jan 15, 2012)

Katzuki said:


>



Awsome .Thanks a lot


----------



## Raktus (Jan 15, 2012)

Would it be possible to get a transparency of this?


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 15, 2012)

Katzuki said:


>



Thank you                                  :3


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 15, 2012)

your choice fot stocks kat

set

choice 1 



on it " When I'm with Brittany I finally understand what its like to be in love"

ava on Santana 

choice 2 



bottom part for the ava



on the sig "If you just love you the same as I do, then take my hand and dance with me Santana"

choice 3 



ava Britt 

on it " Romeo save me"

choice 4



ava on britt

on sig "let it snow , let it snow,  let our love be shown"




border dotted white borders


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 15, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
You can Request
----------------------------------------

Saiyan
~Kyo~
Raktus 
Kagura


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 15, 2012)

Back for another request. 

Request: Set
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Size: Senior

Anything else up to you. :33

If possible I'd also like an ava of this:


but that's of a lesser priority. Same as above as far as specifics go.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 15, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
You can Request
----------------------------------------

Saiyan
~Kyo~
Raktus 
Kagura
Kyousuke


----------



## santanico (Jan 15, 2012)

hey trish can you do something creative with this? 

avatar
dotted border and one w/o

thanks


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 15, 2012)

Sure thing Stace :3 

_*Housekeeping*_
You can Request
----------------------------------------

Saiyan
~Kyo~
Raktus 
Kagura
Kyousuke
Starr


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jan 16, 2012)

One again amazing set you made there for Miku Katz : )


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 16, 2012)

thanks :3 



Saiyan said:


> 2 ava's please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 16, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
You can Request
----------------------------------------

~Kyo~
Raktus 
Kagura
Kyousuke
Starr


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 16, 2012)

~Kyo~ said:


> set request ~
> 
> size: junior
> stock:
> ...


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 16, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
You can Request
----------------------------------------

Raktus 
Kagura
Kyousuke
Starr


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jan 16, 2012)

Katzuki said:


>



<3 absolutely fantastic, this is why I just wanted you to do w.e you wanted and didnt ask for any specific details. Amazing, rep'd + credit'd.


----------



## Vash (Jan 16, 2012)

Katzuki said:


> thanks :3



Amazing 

Perfect as always, thank you


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 16, 2012)

Glad you both like


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 18, 2012)

Kagura said:


> choice 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 18, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
You can Request
----------------------------------------

Raktus 
Kyousuke
Starr


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 18, 2012)

Raktus said:


> Would it be possible to get a transparency of this?


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 18, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
You can Request
----------------------------------------

Kyousuke
Starr


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 18, 2012)

Katzuki said:


>



i had a feeling you would like this one :33 thanks kat


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 18, 2012)

Glad you like : 3


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey trish by like saturday (or friday) can I request another set D: - my friend steph likes the stock I used in my set so she wants to make something from it lol. I still love this you made me though and Im using it one two other forums <3


----------



## Raktus (Jan 19, 2012)

Many thanks 

Will rep when I can again


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 19, 2012)

You're welcome 



~Kyo~ said:


> Hey trish by like saturday (or friday) can I request another set D: - my friend steph likes the stock I used in my set so she wants to make something from it lol. I still love this you made me though and Im using it one two other forums <3



Sure, it's alright~~


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jan 20, 2012)

Request for a Set
Size: Junior

Border: Up to you

Effects etc up to you~ <3 - just match the colors of the stock, and put my name on it ~_~. Ty in advance, your the best trist.


----------



## Sera (Jan 20, 2012)

*Senior sized set*

Stock: 

Thanks!


----------



## Metaro (Jan 20, 2012)

HI 


*Spoiler*: _Can I have.._ 




A set 
avatar 125x125
signature size : junior |:

Stock: 

Effects : you magic :3

Text: Ad veniat regnum 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Federer (Jan 20, 2012)

Senior sized set, if possible.


----------



## Vice (Jan 20, 2012)

Request: Set
Stock:  
Size: Senior
Effects: Up to you
Text: "The Dark Knight

Batman"

I'm sure it'll be awesome as always.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Jan 21, 2012)

It's my first ever request so I hope I'm doing this right.

Request: Avatar
Stock: 
Size: Junior
Effects: Up to you
Border: A nice thin Black Border please
Text: No text please

Many Thanks.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jan 21, 2012)

ok I wanna be clear on my set actually, I want you to include her whole body from the stock so make it like a Horizontal set ~ borders effects colors style etc all up to you (well try to match the colors of the chick in the stock)


----------



## Kaijin (Jan 21, 2012)

*Request:* Set
*Stock:* 
*Border:* Dotted
*Size:* Junior
*Text:* Sun Ken Rock(in bigger font) 
The warmth of the Sun and strength of a Rock(in smaller font)
*Other:* Also could i have both Junior and Senior ava please.Also two versions of the sig one with text and other without it.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 21, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
_No more Requests_
----------------------------------------

Kyousuke
Starr
~Kyo~
Kushina
Metaro
Federer
Vice
Admiral Kizaru
kaijin


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 21, 2012)

Kyousuke said:


> Back for another request.
> 
> Request: Set
> Stock:
> ...


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 21, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
_No more Requests_
----------------------------------------

Starr
~Kyo~
Kushina
Metaro
Federer
Vice
Admiral Kizaru
kaijin


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 21, 2012)

Starr said:


> hey trish can you do something creative with this?
> 
> avatar
> dotted border and one w/o
> ...


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 21, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
_No more Requests_
----------------------------------------

~Kyo~
Kushina
Metaro
Federer
Vice
Admiral Kizaru
kaijin


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 21, 2012)

Katzuki said:


>


Why thank you. Lovely as always. 

This place got busy quick lol.


----------



## santanico (Jan 21, 2012)

ah-mazing


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 21, 2012)

Glad you both like :WOW


----------



## Laix (Jan 22, 2012)

Avatar please, 150 x 200 

Dotted white borders

thank you in advance :33


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 22, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
_No more Requests_
----------------------------------------

~Kyo~
Kushina
Metaro
Federer
Vice
Admiral Kizaru
kaijin
Laix


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 22, 2012)

~Kyo~ said:


> Request for a Set
> Size: Junior
> 
> Border: Up to you
> ...





~Kyo~ said:


> ok I wanna be clear on my set actually, I want you to include her whole body from the stock so make it like a Horizontal set ~ borders effects colors style etc all up to you (well try to match the colors of the chick in the stock)


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 22, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
_No more Requests_
----------------------------------------

Kushina
Metaro
Federer
Vice
Admiral Kizaru
kaijin
Laix


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jan 23, 2012)

Katzuki said:


>



omg so good <3 - I love it ty katz, your the best ever.

+rep and credit (if it allows me to rep you again lol)


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 23, 2012)

glad you like :3


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 25, 2012)

Kushinα said:


> *Senior sized set*
> 
> Stock:
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 25, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
_No more Requests_
----------------------------------------

Metaro
Federer
Vice
Admiral Kizaru
kaijin
Laix


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 25, 2012)

Metaro said:


> HI
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Can I have.._
> ...


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 25, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
_No more Requests_
----------------------------------------

Federer
Vice
Admiral Kizaru
kaijin
Laix


----------



## Metaro (Jan 26, 2012)

Katzuki said:


>



Oh Thank you Katzuki pek.

"Orz spread


----------



## Sera (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks, I will save the set for later.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 28, 2012)

Federer said:


> Senior sized set, if possible.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 28, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
_No more Requests_
----------------------------------------

Vice
Admiral Kizaru
kaijin
Laix


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 31, 2012)

Vice said:


> Request: Set
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> Effects: Up to you
> ...


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 31, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
You can request
----------------------------------------

Admiral Kizaru
kaijin
Laix


----------



## Vice (Jan 31, 2012)

Katzuki said:


>



Sweet, thank you.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 31, 2012)

sure thing         ~


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 31, 2012)

Set Request:
Stock:
Text: "I'll bite you to death" - Hibari Kyoya
Border: Dotted
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Metaro (Jan 31, 2012)

I bother again 


[sp]
Another junior set

Stock :  or  I'd prefer 1 But If It can be 2 is ok.

Effects : What you think it would look great , It can be simple 

Text: if you choose 2 is "I didn't want to lose you"

Sorry for botherin again 

[/sp]


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 31, 2012)

Requesting a signature.

Signature: 

Can I get a transparent sig with the background still intact, just transparent for the outer white? Also, effects for sig similar to:


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 1, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
_No More Requests_
----------------------------------------

Admiral Kizaru
kaijin
Laix
Spartan1337
Metaro
Lucifer Morningstar


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 1, 2012)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> It's my first ever request so I hope I'm doing this right.
> 
> Request: Avatar
> Stock:
> ...


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 1, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
_No More Requests_
----------------------------------------

kaijin
Laix
Spartan1337
Metaro
Lucifer Morningstar


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Feb 2, 2012)

Katzuki said:


>



Brilliant. Many thanks.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 2, 2012)

Edited request for just a signature; no avatar .


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 3, 2012)

Kaijin said:


> *Request:* Set
> *Stock:*
> *Border:* Dotted
> *Size:* Junior
> ...


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 3, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
_No More Requests_
----------------------------------------

Laix
Spartan1337
Metaro
Lucifer Morningstar


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 3, 2012)

Laix said:


> Avatar please, 150 x 200
> 
> Dotted white borders
> 
> thank you in advance :33


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 3, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
You Can Request
----------------------------------------

Spartan1337
Metaro
Lucifer Morningstar


----------



## santanico (Feb 3, 2012)

hey trish

type: avatar

dotted
 pek


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 3, 2012)

:3

_*Housekeeping*_
You Can Request
----------------------------------------

Spartan1337
Metaro
Lucifer Morningstar
Starr


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Feb 4, 2012)

Katzuki, got another request for you! 

*Request:* Set
*Stock:* 
*Size:* Senior
*Borders:* Dotted white. 
*Effects:* Romantic, elegant, and dream-like. (Does that make sense? ) 
*Text:* "I'll be there for you, as the world falls down..." 
*Add. Info:* Can make avatars of the guy and girl, please?


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 4, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
You Can Request
----------------------------------------

Spartan1337
Metaro
Lucifer Morningstar
Starr
Fighting Kitsune


----------



## Laix (Feb 4, 2012)

thanks, worth the wait :33


----------



## Chronos (Feb 4, 2012)

_*Request:*_ Set
*Stock:* 
*Size:* Senior
*Borders:* Anything you might think looks good on it.
*Effects:* Anything that makes it look nice. I'm not asking for much, just do what you think would make it look good.
*Text: *Since there are multiple people in there I'd like you to use the girl in the middle, the long-haired one holding the mic as my avatar picture.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 4, 2012)

*Request: *Set/Ava

*Stock:*

Sig--

Ava--


*Text :* Dastan on Sig.

*Border:* Thin Black border

*Effects :* Up to you.

*Size :*

Ava--150 x 150.

Sig--230 x 450. 

*Thanks in advance.*


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 4, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
You Can Request
----------------------------------------

Spartan1337
Metaro
Lucifer Morningstar
Starr
Fighting Kitsune
Chronos
Last Samurai


----------



## Kaijin (Feb 5, 2012)

Katzuki said:


>



Very nice, ty.


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 5, 2012)

You're welcome  : 3


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 5, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Set Request:
> Stock:
> Text: "I'll bite you to death" - Hibari Kyoya
> Border: Dotted
> Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 5, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
You Can Request
----------------------------------------

Metaro
Lucifer Morningstar
Starr
Fighting Kitsune
Chronos
Last Samurai


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 5, 2012)

Katzuki said:


>



That is, in the words of Borat:

"Nice!"


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 6, 2012)

glad you liked Spar :WOW


----------



## Urouge (Feb 6, 2012)

Request: Set
Stock:


Text: Gangplank The Saltwater Scourge

I want one si with text and one without

Thank you


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 6, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
You Can Request
----------------------------------------

Metaro
Lucifer Morningstar
Starr
Fighting Kitsune
Chronos
Last Samurai
Kenji boy


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 6, 2012)

Metaro said:


> I bother again
> 
> 
> [sp]
> ...


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 6, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
You Can Request
----------------------------------------

Lucifer Morningstar
Starr
Fighting Kitsune
Chronos
Last Samurai
Kenji boy


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 6, 2012)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Requesting a signature.
> 
> Signature:
> 
> Can I get a transparent sig with the background still intact, just transparent for the outer white? Also, effects for sig similar to:


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 6, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
You Can Request
----------------------------------------

Starr
Fighting Kitsune
Chronos
Last Samurai
Kenji boy


----------



## Metaro (Feb 6, 2012)

Katzuki said:


>



pek It's perfection pek.
THank you!!


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 6, 2012)

Glad you liked : 3


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 7, 2012)

I return yet again. :3

*Request:* Set
*Size:* Senior

*Effects:* Up to you, as always. 
*Border:* Dotted

Throwing in a second set request, if that's okay. I'll send you double reps when I can. :33


*Text:* Just their names. *Araragi Tsukihi *on the left and *Araragi Karen* on the right. 
Everything else the same as above. 

Thank you again. :33


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 7, 2012)

hmm naisuuuu gfx *u*

request: set
senior 
[sp=av][/sp]
[sp=sig][/sp]
border: doesn't matter
effects: nothing too flashy, but focus on girly/cutesy ;3
Thank you!


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 7, 2012)

:3 I'll get started as soon as I can 

_*Housekeeping*_
You Can Request
----------------------------------------

Starr
Fighting Kitsune
Chronos
Last Samurai
Kenji boy
Kyousuke
Milkshake


----------



## Ishamael (Feb 10, 2012)

Ava: 
Sig: 
Effects: Up to you.


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 10, 2012)

Starr said:


> hey trish
> 
> type: avatar
> 
> ...


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 10, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
*No More Requests*
----------------------------------------

Fighting Kitsune
Chronos
Last Samurai
Kenji boy
Kyousuke
Milkshake
Ishamael


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 12, 2012)

Fighting Kitsune said:


> Katzuki, got another request for you!
> 
> *Request:* Set
> *Stock:*
> ...


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 12, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
*No More Requests*
----------------------------------------

Chronos
Last Samurai
Kenji boy
Kyousuke
Milkshake
Ishamael


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Feb 12, 2012)

Katzuki said:


>




I LOVELOVELOVELOVELOVLOVELOVE THIS!!!!!  

Another awesome job, Katzuki. Thank you.


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 12, 2012)

you're welcome



: 3


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 15, 2012)

Last Samurai said:


> *Request: *Set/Ava
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 15, 2012)

My internet has been failing every now and then so sorry for the delay everyone.

_*Housekeeping*_
*No More Requests*
----------------------------------------

Kenji boy
Kyousuke
Milkshake
Ishamael


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 15, 2012)

Kenji boy said:


> Request: Set
> Stock:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 15, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
*No More Requests*
----------------------------------------

Kyousuke
Milkshake
Ishamael


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 15, 2012)

Part 1


Kyousuke said:


> I return yet again. :3
> 
> *Request:* Set
> *Size:* Senior
> ...


----------



## Urouge (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you very much 

you did a really good job


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 15, 2012)

glad you liked! sorry for the delay


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 16, 2012)

Katzuki said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks for the set. Its awesome. 

Though I screwed up big time.

I asked for Sig--230 x 450. But it should have been 450 x 230.

I feel like bashing my head in the wall.

Anyway Thanks again.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 16, 2012)

Katzuki said:


> Part 1


Delays are okay. No problem at all. :33

Thanks much, great as always.


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 18, 2012)

Part 2



Kyousuke said:


> Throwing in a second set request, if that's okay. I'll send you double reps when I can. :33
> 
> 
> *Text:* Just their names. *Araragi Tsukihi *on the left and *Araragi Karen* on the right.
> ...


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 18, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
*No More Requests*
----------------------------------------

Milkshake
Ishamael


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 18, 2012)

Katzuki said:


> Part 2


pek         .


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 19, 2012)

Milkshake said:


> hmm naisuuuu gfx *u*
> 
> request: set
> senior
> ...


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 19, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
You can Request
----------------------------------------

Ishamael


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey, Katzuki.

Would it be possible to make a profile picture out of this? 

Sorry I can't seem to find a version without text


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 19, 2012)

Ishamael said:


> Ava:
> Sig:
> Effects: Up to you.


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 19, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Hey, Katzuki.
> 
> Would it be possible to make a profile picture out of this?
> 
> Sorry I can't seem to find a version without text



I could make the blue little text disappear but the pink and black one nope. perhaps a profile pic that is not centered. I'll work on it and see how it goes ok?  : )


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 19, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
You can Request
----------------------------------------

 Santoryu


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 19, 2012)

Katzuki said:


> I could make the blue little text disappear but the pink and black one nope. perhaps a profile pic that is not centered. I'll work on it and see how it goes ok?  : )



Got it.

Thanks                      :3


----------



## Vash (Feb 19, 2012)

2 ava's please 



  (Ava of Madara Uchiha)

Text on both ava's: God 
(Can I have with and without text, will rep twice)

Any effects you want and dotted borders please.

Thank you


----------



## Ishamael (Feb 19, 2012)

Wow, amazing job 

Thanks!


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 19, 2012)

Katzuki said:


>



JFC IT'S ADORABLE  Thank you ! pek
Definitely worth the wait~

Can I request again in another day or so?


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad you all like :3



Milkshake said:


> JFC IT'S ADORABLE  Thank you ! pek
> Definitely worth the wait~
> 
> Can I request again in another day or so?



Sure! You can request anytime :WOW <3


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 19, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
You can Request
----------------------------------------

 Santoryu 
Jak


----------



## Little Neko (Feb 20, 2012)

First time requesting here :33

Request: set
Avatar stock: 
Signature stock: 
Border: solid
Size: Junior
Text: _Galaxy's Deadliest_
Other: I'd like to have a similar look to the  in your examples (without the dynamic lines seen on the right please)

Looking forward to this set


----------



## Thunder (Feb 20, 2012)

Back again, since I love the first avatar you made for me:


*Request type: *avatar
*Stock:* []
*Border:* dotted
*Size:* 150 x 150 and 150 x 200
*Effects:* at your discretion


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 20, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Hey, Katzuki.
> 
> Would it be possible to make a profile picture out of this?
> 
> Sorry I can't seem to find a version without text


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 20, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
You can Request
----------------------------------------

Jak
Little Neko
Thunder


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

Requesting sig.



Just need a transparency made, no other effects.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 21, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
You can Request
----------------------------------------

Jak
Little Neko
Thunder
Sephiroth


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 21, 2012)

Katzuki said:


>



Awesome ^^ thank you                    .


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 21, 2012)

Request: set
 Stock: 
 Border: dotted
Size: Junior
Text: none
Other: Can you make it epic?!


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 21, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
You can Request
----------------------------------------

Jak
Little Neko
Thunder
Sephiroth
Mr. Kaneda


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 22, 2012)

Jak said:


> 2 ava's please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 22, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
You can Request
----------------------------------------

Little Neko
Thunder
Sephiroth
Mr. Kaneda


----------



## Vash (Feb 22, 2012)

Katzuki said:


>





Amazing job, thank you


----------



## Inarigo (Feb 22, 2012)

† Request: signature
† Stock: 
† Border: solid
† Size: 490 x 250
† Text: Great Misunderstandings
† Other: Thank you!


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 22, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
You can Request
----------------------------------------

Little Neko
Thunder
Sephiroth
Mr. Kaneda
Inarigo


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 23, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> First time requesting here :33
> 
> Request: set
> Avatar stock:
> ...







rep&cred


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 23, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
You can Request
----------------------------------------

Thunder
Sephiroth
Mr. Kaneda
Inarigo


----------



## Little Neko (Feb 24, 2012)

Katzuki said:


> rep&cred



Omg its even better than I imagined   

A thousand times thank you!!


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 26, 2012)

Thunder said:


> Back again, since I love the first avatar you made for me:
> 
> 
> *Request type: *avatar
> ...


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 26, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
You can Request
----------------------------------------

Sephiroth
Mr. Kaneda
Inarigo


----------



## Thunder (Feb 26, 2012)

Katzuki said:


>



Amazing job! Thanks.


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 26, 2012)

Glad you liked :3


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 26, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Requesting sig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 26, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
You can Request
----------------------------------------

Mr. Kaneda
Inarigo


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 26, 2012)

Mr. Kaneda said:


> Request: set
> Stock:
> Border: dotted
> Size: Junior
> ...


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 26, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
You can Request
----------------------------------------

Inarigo


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 26, 2012)

Katzuki said:


>



 Excellent job! Thank-you!


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 26, 2012)

Glad you liked :WOW


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 26, 2012)

go crazy 

dotted white borders 

no text 

a blend type of sig please 

i just want a sig


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh I wanted the text to stay, can I have that put back in please?


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 26, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Oh I wanted the text to stay, can I have that put back in please?


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 26, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
You can Request
----------------------------------------

Inarigo
Kagura


----------



## Inarigo (Feb 27, 2012)

excited lol


----------



## ℛei (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi 

Can I have a senior sized set from this stock ,please? 
Thanks a lot <33


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 27, 2012)

Request: 


Type: Set (avatar and sig)

Size: Senior both

Stock: 

Effects: Dark Purple Colors around the image, etc.

Text (for Sig): Genesect


Border: Surprise me (but please include one!)


Thank you so much!


----------



## Gold Roger (Feb 27, 2012)

My first time requesting here. 

Request: Set

Stock: 
Size: Junior
Border: Your Choice
Effects: Your Choice.
Text: None
Additional Info: None


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 27, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
You can Request
----------------------------------------

Inarigo
Kagura
Reiki
Hiruzen Sarutobi
Inuyasha


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 27, 2012)

Inarigo said:


> ? Request: signature
> ? Stock:
> ? Border: solid
> ? Size: 490 x 250
> ...


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 27, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
You can Request
----------------------------------------

Kagura
Reiki
Hiruzen Sarutobi
Inuyasha


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 27, 2012)

Glad you like :3 remember, sig off.


----------



## Inarigo (Feb 27, 2012)

oops sorry *turns off sig*

Thank you very much! It's awesome


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 27, 2012)

another requesto puhleeze 

Set please~
[sp=av][/sp]

[sp=sig][/sp]

Some sparkles, anything to match the tone of 'sadness' or 'death'

Text: None

Thanks c;


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 27, 2012)

Milkshake said:


> another requesto puhleeze
> 
> Avatars please~
> [sp=1][/sp]
> ...



I can't view the second stock :  o


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 27, 2012)

edited it in srrry~


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 27, 2012)

it's alright : 3 

_*Housekeeping*_
You can Request
----------------------------------------

Kagura
Reiki
Hiruzen Sarutobi
Inuyasha
Milkshake


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 28, 2012)

Not to rush you (since I am in no rush) but when do you predict it will be ready?


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 28, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Not to rush you (since I am in no rush) but when do you predict it will be ready?



Perhaps tomorrow, I'm working on Kagura's right now~


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 28, 2012)

Kagura said:


> go crazy
> 
> dotted white borders
> 
> ...


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 28, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
You can Request
----------------------------------------

Reiki
Hiruzen Sarutobi
Inuyasha
Milkshake


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 28, 2012)

a little bit too blended kat maybe you could make something stick out ya know..


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 28, 2012)

Kagura said:


> a little bit too blended kat maybe you could make something stick out ya know..



I'll see what I can do. Expect it sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 28, 2012)

if this examples helps something similar just don't use green


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 28, 2012)

Got a request for a senior sized set, please.

Avatar: 

Sig: 

Effects and borders: Your choice


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 28, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
*No More Requests*
----------------------------------------

Kagura
Reiki
Hiruzen Sarutobi
Inuyasha
Milkshake
Basilikos


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 29, 2012)

Edited my request AGAIN srry ;c I just needed a set for March 5th.


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 29, 2012)

Reiki said:


> Hi
> 
> Can I have a senior sized set from this stock ,please?
> Thanks a lot <33







Effectless. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 29, 2012)

Will work on Kagura's as soon as I have more time to spare. will go with the 'relatively simple' ones first so everyone isn't kept waiting. ~

_*Housekeeping*_
*No More Requests*
----------------------------------------

Kagura
Hiruzen Sarutobi
Inuyasha
Milkshake
Basilikos


----------



## ℛei (Mar 1, 2012)

Katzuki said:


> Effectless.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


AWESOMEEEE.THANK YOUUU


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 1, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Request:
> 
> 
> Type: Set (avatar and sig)
> ...


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 1, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
*No More Requests*
----------------------------------------

Kagura
Inuyasha
Milkshake
Basilikos


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 1, 2012)

I LOOOOOOOOOOOVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEEE IIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




TTTTTHHHHHHAAAAAANNNNNNKKKKKK YYYYYYYYOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tomotsu (Mar 1, 2012)

*Set:*
_Avatar_
Image: 
Size: 150x200 (yes I know I can't use it), also please crop it as necessary I just want to boy in the picture
Border: Any
Extra: Any effects will do

_Signature_
Image: (pre-cropped already) 
Size: Any Size
Border: Any
Extra: Any effects will do

Thank you~


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 5, 2012)

Inuyasha said:


> My first time requesting here.
> 
> Request: Set
> 
> ...


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 5, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
*No More Requests*
----------------------------------------

Kagura *
Milkshake
Basilikos
Tomotsu


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 5, 2012)

Milkshake said:


> another requesto puhleeze
> 
> Set please~
> [sp=av][/sp]
> ...


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 5, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
*No More Requests*
----------------------------------------

Kagura *
Basilikos
Tomotsu


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 5, 2012)

Katzuki said:


>



it's super adorable, thank you pek


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 9, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Got a request for a senior sized set, please.
> 
> Avatar:
> 
> ...


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 9, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
*No More Requests*
----------------------------------------

Kagura *
Tomotsu*


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 9, 2012)

Katzuki said:


>


Sweet. 

Thank you.

EDIT: 24'd, will rep later.


----------



## Little Neko (Mar 22, 2012)

*Request Type:* Set
*Size:* Junior
*Stock:* ,  (Could I also have a sig version of the ava?)
*Border:* solid black border
*Text:* Emancipator - Lionheart
*Other effects:* make it magical :33
*Thanks in advance*


----------



## Solaela (Mar 22, 2012)

Hope this is possible again....

Set size: Senior

Border: Plain rounded

Stock: 


Text on sig: Time to bring pandemonium!.

I guess...Focus on face for avatar? And if possible some oriental effects on the set?


----------

